# Insect Identification please



## acerbity (Jun 2, 2010)

I found something that carries a heap of dead ants on its back, like a decorator crab does in the ocean. I tried searching "decorator insect" but nothing came up. All you can see are some mouth pincers and legs on the bottom and just a big heap of carcasses.

In Florida, by the by.

Thanks.


----------



## C.Price (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like an Antlion larva .


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 2, 2010)

It is probably a lacewing larva, try bugguide.net and type it into the search box. I too find them here in Florida and they can leave a mildly irritating bite.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 2, 2010)

C.Price said:


> Sounds like an Antlion larva .


Yep. That's what it sounds like to me. Was it in a pit? Did it look like this? http://somethingscra...oles-in-things/

The larvae are sometimes called "doodlebugs". The same name was given to German V1 rockets in WWII, one of which fell in our back yard. Ouch!


----------



## DannyN (Jun 2, 2010)

Its definetly a lacewing larvae. They are all over here in FL, and like decorator crabs they stick things onto their backs to blend in better. Ive seen some with bits of dead leaves, mulch, dust, dead ants, etc.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3027/2791332820_a9d1fcd86d.jpg


----------



## acerbity (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, I figured it was related to the antlion since their larva stages looked similar (though not that similar in their respective niche).


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have just been bitten by one of those little buggers. It was too small for me to keep. When I find a bigger one, I will do an experiment. I plan on putting it in a container with decorations of my choice, maybe some glitter and colorful lint. It will have to walk around all gaudy and bright. :lol: That should be payback for the itching that I have. :tt2: I always seem to discover them after they bite me.


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2010)

Bugguide.net is a great resource when you want to find out what something is.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 22, 2010)

I caught one of these the other day, and it spun a small cocoon. I've been trying to remember what I put in that container for a week now (I find so many bugs in my backyard, I often lose track) and this thread jogged my memory! This individual, however, was rather naked. They are often referred to (by the pest control industry, especially) as "aphid lions", a name befitting their habits and appearance, I think.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 22, 2010)

Rick said:


> Bugguide.net is a great resource when you want to find out what something is.


I am always looking at bugguide.net, It was kind of identified in June. I just thought it would be cool to try and force it to dress loud, with man made materials. I have seen them use bits of pink flower petals before. I am planning on putting some ridiculous bits of colorful items in with it. I hope that it will try to blend in with a bright and metallic colored habitat.


----------

